# Custom Rad Relocation (No Rack)



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, before I tackle this one myself, I've looked over the existing DIY relocation posted by phreebsd... I'm in a situation where the atv I bought, came without racks. And since I only want to do a rad relocation on the front, I was wondering what ideas people might have to relocate the rad without u-bolting to a rack... I'm considering the possibility of building a small rack just for the rad to u-bolt onto, and connect to the frame, but me and welding don't go well together.
I'm also looking at trying to take strips of steel, and making one continuous piece for each side bracket, and have it bolt right to the rack frame, problem there is the outward angle to the frame bolts, then an inward angle back to the top of the rad...
I should note, all the mounting hardware is still in tact, but the racks were bent and removed long before I got it. If I can avoid spending $150+shipping on a rack just for this, it would be nice.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if u want the rackless look u could always do something like i did


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Try to look around your local area to see if anybody is selling racks. I think ebay has a bunch of them. That's the only way I can think of racking the radiator on top.

Wood Butcher, are those custom dipped plastics. They look awesome.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks like a chopped up factory rack, is it? It's not that I WANT the rackless look, I just don't wanna dish out $150 for a rack just to mount a rad relocation.
Although, looking at yours, looks like all I'd need to do is get 4 hollow bars welded together, and some tabs for bolts. This might end up being the cheapest way to go. Although I might have some scrap steel around here, so I'm going to see what options I have for free materials as well.

Nice looking machine by the way, not a fan of orange myself but that looks sharp, kudos.

Edit: I've looked around here, there aren't many people running Kawasaki's, the closest dealership is an hour away, everything except Kawie here. That said, I'm sure there are some other types of racks that might fit, but I live in a pretty small town (Population around 10k or so), and there isn't anything here in a pick-your-part fashion... I think i'd be better off taking measurements off my brothers Brute, and trying to weld something together... this should be entertaining.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it is factory rack that i modded, and i painted the plastics.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lots of inexpensive racks to be found... There was a set on here for a good price. Check the classifieds..

Shouldn't be hard to find a set...


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, if anyone has a cheap set, I'd be interested. I need a rear rack anyway, but if the front rack is a little bent or beat up, whatever, I can chop it down just for the mounting, as long as that portion is okay.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What about building a mount that just utilizes he factory front rack bolt locations? I know I've seen that somewhere. Looks clean.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

That's what I am going to "try" to do polaris425, if no cheap racks come about. Should be a fun episode trying to weld stuff, but I might know someone who could do it, if I get all the pieces laid out to where I need them welded.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good. I know I've seen one like that somewhere but there's no clue where that picture is! Lol


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

*Brute Force Front Rack*

$60 and the front rack is yours. I sold the rear rack already. They were originally red but they've been spray painted black. The paint isn't perfect but the rack is in great shape. I can ship it out tomorrow morning if I receive payment tonight. If not I'll have to ship it out Monday (I'm going out of town for the weekend). It will even come with the risers/spacers and the mounting bolts. Let me know if you're interested. PM me and I'll send you my paypal if you want it.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I was about to tell him u had that front rack still. lol


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

He turned it down. He said he wasn't interested.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> What about building a mount that just utilizes he factory front rack bolt locations? I know I've seen that somewhere. Looks clean.


 Exactly what I was thinking. Use the rack mounting location and fab brakets on the Rad rack to fit. Leaves a cleaner front end.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

I was about 10 minutes away from starting to find and chop up some bars, when I stumbled on a set of racks from an old 2007 750i being parted out. I got the set for $100.
Guess I jumped the gun on custom ideas, now to do the relocation (or buy a kit, decisions decisions)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't buy a kit. Use the instructions in the MIMB How-To's and save some bank. The MIMB setup is cheap, easy to do, looks good and lasts!!!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> Don't buy a kit. Use the instructions in the MIMB How-To's and save some bank. The MIMB setup is cheap, easy to do, looks good and lasts!!!


What he said^ The ONLY exception for a kit would be the RubberDown kit like i have, in my avatar.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed. Make your own, or buy RDC. lol He can make anything.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

With patience and a little alcohol, anything is possible.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I gotta admit, I like that setup IBBruin. The cover is awesome, scooped air intake and all. Even clean design under that. If it wasn't for the fear of god in trying to weld ****, I'd give it a go honestly. I was hesitant to try welding 4 simple bars together. I know it's not rocket science, but I don't have any welding experience, and the one guy I know who does, would probably still charge me for his time one way or another... might be 420 related payment, but it's still not much cheaper than buying a kit. HighLifter has a relatively cheap kit, at $190... Although if anyone on the forums has the skills and wants to make one for $150 or something, I'd definately reconsider that route. The biggest problem with the DIY MIMB stuff is that after I weld the brackets on, the guide has nothing in the way of making the front panel, and I don't think I have the tools for plasma cutting and bending it all into shape nice for the cover.

IBBruin, where did you get that scoop, it looks like plastic so I'm assuming you didn't make it... In fact your whole front panel looks drastically different, my winch mounts way down below, is that just the model of machine you have, or is that a custom mount for the winch to be higher up? I hate digging into 2 feet of mud looking for my winch and trying to set it to free spin when it's all mudded and slippery.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually he did make it. Fiberglass & styrofoam & a pizza box.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, check out the link in my signature. I try not to buy bolt on mods. I think I explained in the link how I made it. Sorry to say I didn't take any pictures during the process though. Several guys on the forum have seen it in person. It's not as clean in person as it looks in the pics but it is unique.


----------

